# Auch Neu



## casino3:16 (5 Sep. 2012)

Servus,da im Schweizer Forum nix mehr geht bin ich auch hier gelandet und will auch hier bleiben ;-)

Danke schon mal an alle die sich die mühe machen Bilder zu uppen. Gruß Alex


----------



## Claudia (5 Sep. 2012)

Hallo Alex,

Herzlich Willkommen, wünsche dir viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## Sachse (5 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen im cb-Wunderland


----------



## Katzun (5 Sep. 2012)

fühl dich herzlich willkommen


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2012)

herzlich willkommen


----------



## Padderson (5 Sep. 2012)

Grüezi casino3:16 und viel Spaß:thumbup:


----------



## Snage (6 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Wilkommen !


----------



## Q (6 Sep. 2012)

na dann kann es ja rund gehen im Casino  Willkommen Alex, hab Spaß hier


----------



## General (6 Sep. 2012)

Geht ja hier Schlag auf Schlag 
Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen und habe Spass:thumbup:​


----------



## akiba89 (3 Okt. 2012)

tag freue mich


----------

